# Dr. Phil: The Bridge Controversy - Tragic Choice



## suewatters1 (Oct 12, 2008)

The Bridge Controversy - Tragic Choice 
Wednesday - October 15, 2008

During high-stress times we all seek relief. But some people are unable to find an outlet for their pain, and they resort to the drastic act of suicide. Dr. Phil hosts an honest and open discussion about this serious topic in the hopes of saving lives. His first guest is Eric Steel, director of the controversial film _The Bridge_. The documentary showcases people taking their lives by jumping off the Golden Gate Bridge in San Francisco, CA. Is this a snuff film or does it raise awareness and create dialogue about this devastating act? Then, meet a couple whose friend's last moments were captured in the documentary. You'll be surprised to hear how they feel about seeing his death on film. 

Next, did you know that more than half of American college students have considered suicide at some point in their lives? Casey, 17, was bound for college and a bright future, but cut her dreams short when she, too, jumped off the Golden Gate Bridge. Her parents share their struggles, including why they blame themselves for her death. And, Dr. Thomas Joiner, psychology professor and author of _Why People Die By Suicide_, talks about a personal loss that inspired him to devote his professional life to suicide prevention. Find out what he says are the three common traits exhibited by someone considering suicide. Plus, learn the critical warning signs to watch for that could be the difference between life and death. And, if you or someone you know is considering suicide, call the National Suicide Prevention Lifeline at (800) 273-TALK.


----------



## healthbound (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks for posting this sue.  I'll definitely make time to watch this episode.

But...I would like to add a strong CAUTION to anyone who is experiencing suicidal ideation to consider whether they're really in the right head space to watch the Dr Phil episode or The Bridge.

There are many reasons suicide is rarely publicly discussed.  One of them is due to a phenomenon known as Copycat Suicide.

I have been working on a book about suicide and have found it very tricky to write about it in a way that creates awareness and reaches out to those at risk, but doesn't traumatize readers or make it attractive in any way.  It is very challenging.

I watched part of The Bridge and found it too disturbing.  On the other hand, I watched a few videos of John Kevin Hines who lived to tell of his experience of jumping from that particular bridge.

Suicide is a serious killer and has taken many lives.  It needs to be discussed and researched and prevented.  I hope to help contribute to progression in this area during my lifetime.  But I'm also aware how volatile our thoughts can be when experiencing suicidal ideation.  We become very vulnerable to extreme distortions that tell us suicide might be an ok option when it is not.  Suicide is absolutely treatable and preventable.

ok.  Rant over


----------

